# City of Leicester Municipal Offices - July 2013



## Goldie87 (Sep 22, 2013)

The City of Leicester Municipal Offices by Leonard Barnish and Spencer Silcock, opened on 7th November 1938. The ground floor housed the City of Leicester Electricity Board showrooms, while the upper floors housed offices of the many different departments that ran things in the city. One of the basements was fitted out as a nuclear bunker during the cold war, while another houses a chopped up auditorium complete with dressing rooms. In the 1970's many of the administrative staff were moved to the New Walk Centre, a pair of large and fairly hideous office blocks. The original offices were leased out and used as offices, training centres, bars and pool halls until this year. Now the 1970's offices are crumbling and structually unsound, meaning the council are spending over 10 million on refurbishing, extending, and moving back into the original 1930's offices! I suppose its good that its going to be back doing its original purpose rather than being neglected though  Visited with MD and a non member.


----------



## MD (Sep 22, 2013)

huge thanks for Goldie and **** for giving me a heads up on this was great to tick another off the list 

some of mine 














































































More on flickr ​


----------



## krela (Sep 22, 2013)

Nicely done as always you two, thanks.


----------



## alex76 (Sep 22, 2013)

top stuff lads


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 22, 2013)

That is a big building  
Fantastic shots both of you!


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 22, 2013)

Some amazing 30,s features there,ace pics from you both.


----------



## LittleOz (Sep 22, 2013)

Looks like plenty to see in there. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## perjury saint (Sep 23, 2013)

*Good stuff you pair!! *


----------



## Anythn (Sep 29, 2013)

This is perhaps one of the best abandoned places I have seen in Leicester! Thanks for posting


----------



## DJhooker (Sep 30, 2013)

nice work, i always wondered what was up in there


----------



## redrum77 (Oct 21, 2013)

super photos but what a wast of a great place


----------

